# Laser Designator...



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody ever used one of these or know of someone who has?

http://swfa.com/Laser-Genetics-Laser-Devices-C1946.aspx


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Never used one myself but I talked with 2 hunters last season that said the units did not work well in real cold conditions. One of them had a hand warmer taped to his. I'd like to try one out.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Anybody ever used one of these or know of someone who has?
> 
> http://swfa.com/Laser-Genetics-Laser-Devices-C1946.aspx


Centex has one and he has kinda been giving me reports along when he is able to go out. You might get ahold of him and see how he likes his.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a buddy who has the ND3 and likes it. He took a hog about 200 yards out with it. He said he could see his cross hairs and hog just fine. He uses a 3x9x40 mil scope. he also has complained about the cold weather effecting his light as well. Everything I have read indicates they have not resolve this issue. They recomend wrapping with a hand warmer to keep it warm though I have heard this is hit and miss( not enough or to much). He has had his for a couple years now. He is having trouble finding a mount to attach to his scope that will maintain a zero consistantly.He shooting a 6.8 spc ar style rifle. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If cold weather bothers them, I sure won't be using one of them up here!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I might purchase one this fall and just wondering it you can use them without mounting them on your rifle. Use it like a flashlight? By this fall I'm hoping they have the battery thing corrected.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The battery issue has been going on for some time now. They are also offering new versions that are brighter that I have seen on their web site. They can be used as a flashlight or mounted. I am considering one though for the money it should work whenever I turn it on.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

They have them on sale at this site and they ship fast. www.natchezss.com I think I'll order the ND5 since we can't have a mounted lazer on our rifle at night.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> They have them on sale at this site and they ship fast. www.natchezss.com I think I'll order the ND5 since we can't have a mounted lazer on our rifle at night.


Thanks for the link, LoCoHunter. Looks like their prices are fairly reasonable.

As far as not being able to mount it to your gun, I believe this would qualify more as a night hunting light than a laser. When they say no lasers they're talking about laser aiming devices as your primary means of getting the animal in your sights. This shouldn't be any different IMO than mounting a spot with a red film on it or having a spot on your gun altogether.

There are others on here more qualified to say so, but that's my interpretation to the letter of the law.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you are right ebbs and I went with the ND5 because of that. It'll be considered just a light. It should be in this week and as soon as I can try it out I'll give a report. Might just get my 1st one at night now.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

My buddy has one and swears by it next week we are gonna go out and use it so i'll be posting on here my thoughts on it or show you the pictures of the one I bought.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll really look forward to hearing about that.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Received the ND5 yesterday and had to go out late yesterday. Wind was blowing right for this place I have a few miles from the house but it was hot. Got settled in with the FP about 50 yds from me and just sat and let everything calm down for a spell. Started off with a coyote howl and stopped for a few. Started back up with a fawn bleating and ran for about 5 min. While it was playing I scanned with the ND5 and boy what a nice light. I shined the edge of the woods out about 200 yds and it had a beautiful circle of 6". I adjusted it to a large and larger just trying it out and seems to work just fine and what I've been looking for. It'll beat my old raccoon hunting red lens hands down and I stayed about 45 min but nothing responded. I did field test the light and I think I spent my money well. For some reason they are not here or maybe they are and this is the wrong night.


----------

